# Backhoe attachment ID HELP ,,!



## Case570lxt (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi there Len here, just purchased this backhoe attachment . I figured for sure that once it got here is would be able to find a Tag on it,,,but nothing it's been painted blue, but original was yellow 
Any help would be greatly appreciated Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Len,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

That might be a Bradco backhoe attachment.


----------



## Case570lxt (Mar 17, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Len,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> That might be a Bradco backhoe attachment.


Thanks I'll definitely be looking into this..


----------



## Case570lxt (Mar 17, 2017)

I had a look on Google Sixbales. Bradco looks very closebut I can't seem to find anything that has the same swing setup as this one. 
I did find what looks like a date code stamped into the neck where the boom hooks on 17 10 06 . Year 06 I guess. But the bucket hook up looks like the same as BradCo. What other brands of buckets would fit it ..if it is a Bradco cheers


----------



## Case570lxt (Mar 17, 2017)

So its not a Bradco. Thought we had it...any one else think it might be JCB because of the boom swing set up..
This is a email from everything trackorseems. Below vvv

Good evening,

I sent these pictures to Bradco and they are telling me this isn’t one of their backhoes.

They wasn’t sure what brand it was.

Are there any identification tags on this anywhere?

Thanks Jeremy.

*

*

*********** Jeremy Pennell

EverythingAttachments.com


----------



## Case570lxt (Mar 17, 2017)

Really no one has any ideas


----------

